# iPad



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 11, 2010)

So, now that it's out, anyone get one?  I played around with one the other day, seemed interesting. I can't see using it for anything serious, but could web surf and check webmail well enough.


----------



## Steve (Apr 11, 2010)

Personally, I see no flash support as a BIG shortcoming.  While it's just annoying on a phone, it's a deal breaker on something approximating a netbook/laptop.  That means no hulu, no netflix streaming video, no websites using flash...  it's annoying enough on my iPhone, but I can't imagine dealing with that on a computer.

No USB support...  also a deal breaker on a netbook/laptop type piece of hardware. 

basically, it's insulting...  a giant iPhone... all the advantages, but also all of the flaws, some of them big flaws.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 11, 2010)

I see the *idea* being useful.  I look for a more PC-based version in the near future, and if it's tough enough, see it being used in a lot of applications, like for a MDT for motor officers or a quoting tool for estimators.  In fact, as I think of it, I've seen a similar idea used by one local service company...


----------



## JWLuiza (Apr 11, 2010)

HTML5 will make this more usable. The people who can make this usable have already bought one and the rest of us will just wait till it becomes less of a cool toy.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 11, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> I see the *idea* being useful.  I look for a more PC-based version in the near future...



Exactly, when I first heard of this, I was expecting a combination monitor/cpu. It would be easy to use on the fly, with my wireless Internet key, then when I get home, plug it into a USB hub with keyboard, mouse and printer.

That's what I do with my netbook. Like Bob says, right now it's a big phone.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 11, 2010)

I toyed around with one and it's pretty fun.  There should have been a pop out keyboard though.  People are treating this as if it's the next coming, there have been tablet PCs for years but the general population only notices when Apple does it.  There are way more user friendly and capable Linux and Windows machines that are tablets.


----------



## zDom (Apr 12, 2010)

Can it make phone calls?

I thought it was pretty much a big iPhone that you can't make phone calls on and is too big to fit in your pocket.

I'm not excited. It either fits in my pocket or needs to be carried like a book or in a carrying case  and if I'm going to do that, I would just as soon have a full OPEN SYSTEM notebook computer  not an Apple Restricted piece of hardware that only works with as Apple decides I am allowed to use it.


----------



## crushing (Apr 12, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> basically, it's insulting... a giant iPhone... all the advantages, but also all of the flaws, some of them big flaws.


 
Your comment reminded me of this:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 12, 2010)

[yt]BiDHUNiurqY[/yt]

Also, this:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 12, 2010)

LOL.


My issue with it right now is lack of either a built in USB port or built in media card reading ability. I can see using it onsite as a photo viewer, but how do I get the photos on it?  Wireless is nice, except I don't feel like spending another grand to add wifi to my DSLR.


----------



## Haakon (Apr 12, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> Personally, I see no flash support as a BIG shortcoming.  While it's just annoying on a phone, it's a deal breaker on something approximating a netbook/laptop.  That means no hulu, no netflix streaming video, no websites using flash...  it's annoying enough on my iPhone, but I can't imagine dealing with that on a computer.
> 
> No USB support...  also a deal breaker on a netbook/laptop type piece of hardware.
> 
> basically, it's insulting...  a giant iPhone... all the advantages, but also all of the flaws, some of them big flaws.



That's pretty much what I think too. I like the idea, but I'm more interested in something like the HP Slate than the iPad.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 13, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> LOL.
> 
> 
> My issue with it right now is lack of either a built in USB port or built in media card reading ability. I can see using it onsite as a photo viewer, but how do I get the photos on it?  Wireless is nice, except I don't feel like spending another grand to add wifi to my DSLR.


I checked, and there's a "camera Connect kit" for $29 that basically adds a USB port, or an SDCard reader.
http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC531ZM/A

Also it seems it'll sync up with the $70 wireless keyboard.


----------



## Carol (Apr 13, 2010)

I could see that as being more effective than a netbook for a photo viewer.   I'm processing images on my netbook right now...tiny screen.

The downside to using it onsite would be whether a suitable viewing area can be provided in order to see the screen.  I have to raise my patio umbrella in order to see the screen of my laptop or netbook if I am working outside.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 13, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I checked, and there's a "camera Connect kit" for $29 that basically adds a USB port, or an SDCard reader.
> http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC531ZM/A
> 
> Also it seems it'll sync up with the $70 wireless keyboard.



Seems like it should come with a couple of USB ports. That's not a lot to ask.

What about Internet connectivity? Does it have an ethernet jack? Similarly, I use a 3G wireless stick from Bell away from home with my netbook. Doesn't seem right to have to add an attachment to the thing just so I could wireless.


----------



## Haakon (Apr 13, 2010)

Carol said:


> I could see that as being more effective than a netbook for a photo viewer.   I'm processing images on my netbook right now...tiny screen.
> 
> The downside to using it onsite would be whether a suitable viewing area can be provided in order to see the screen.  I have to raise my patio umbrella in order to see the screen of my laptop or netbook if I am working outside.



The iPad has a smaller screen than many, if not most, new netbooks, some have screens up to 12". I looked through several at Frys and didn't see any with a screen smaller than the iPad, there probably are some but not many anymore. It looks like most of them have a 10.1" screen, the iPad is 9.7".


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Apr 13, 2010)

There is talk of google coming out with one now. There are also plenty that are coming with the Android OS. If someone was smart they would simply offer USB and Flash and make it shiny and pretty with a customized android OS and then the iPad would have no draw to it. Of course the fan's would still go nuts over it. They should name their next item the iBrainwashed.


----------



## wushuguy (Apr 13, 2010)

this whole iPad business gives those fanatics a new meaning when we hear the following conversation:

"hey Sarah, how are you today?" 
"Don't bother me, I'm on the pad!"


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 13, 2010)

Ipad has built in wifi capability. Theres a new version coming out end of the month that has 3G built in too, though it seems locked to AT&T's lame network.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 13, 2010)

Spent some time at the Apple store tonight playing around with one.  For some reason, the one I goofed with had a Hulu button on it, despite Hulu not working with Apple handhelds.  

MT, KT, FMAT and the DP all loaded fine, logged into the DP and did some test posting. Editor wasn't the WYSIWYG one, but the basic, and trying to edit text was annoying, but otherwise was ok.  Most other sites seemed to work fine, and the screen showed off photos great.  So, it's currently in the "maybe" list still.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 15, 2010)

Printing from an IPad


----------



## Steve (Apr 15, 2010)

I've been at NAB this week, and one thing I saw was an iPad/iPhone set up for teleprompter.  Very cool.  Not cool enough to get an iPad personally, but for a field prompter, it's a pretty cool solution.  You operate the iPad prompter with the iPhone.  

http://www.bodelin.com/proprompter/


----------



## Haakon (Apr 16, 2010)

Something I've been wondering about, not just with the iPad but all of the touch screen computers - fingerprints. How do you deal with fingerprints and smears on the screen? It drives me crazy when people touch my computer monitor, don't these touch screen computers have to be cleaned constantly? Or do people just read them through the smudges and smears?


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't think that Apple was concerned with functionality.  They did this to compete and to get themselves a foothold in the tablet market.  I can see tablets being pretty important in the future of computing, they just need to make sure that they are out there.

Plus, look at ANY apple product, until Generation 3 or 4, it sucks.  Plus, every time they release a new generation, the functions are so improved that it makes everyone with an older generation want to buy the new one.  That's Apple's marketing scheme - don't do it right the first time, so that the early adopters have to buy the same product 8 times.


----------



## Steve (Apr 18, 2010)

MBuzzy said:


> I don't think that Apple was concerned with functionality.  They did this to compete and to get themselves a foothold in the tablet market.  I can see tablets being pretty important in the future of computing, they just need to make sure that they are out there.
> 
> Plus, look at ANY apple product, until Generation 3 or 4, it sucks.  Plus, every time they release a new generation, the functions are so improved that it makes everyone with an older generation want to buy the new one.  That's Apple's marketing scheme - don't do it right the first time, so that the early adopters have to buy the same product 8 times.


I don't disagree completely.  I've got friends who are avid apple guys and we've talked about how apple does things.  Their interpretation of your observations are a little different.  To an applehead, Apple is progressive and allows the market to dictate the course of the product.  In other words, they put it out, then react to market demands.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 18, 2010)

Omar B said:


> People are treating this as if it's the next coming, there have been tablet PCs for years but the general population only notices when Apple does it.



You know the truth of this?  When the Ipod came out and everyone was like "OOOOH, Shiny!"  I was like, "I don't get it?  My Lyra does all that, plus it has a video screen, runs apps, AND I can plug it into a video source and use it as a pocket DVR and record shows... for less money."  And everyone was like "So, thats stupid...  I just need to listen to music"... fast forward, what 2 years?  And everyone was like "Sweet! My Ipod can do video now!" and I was like "Yawwwn, been there done that, um... 2 years ago, remember, when you said it was stupid?" 

Guess what... I had a touchscreen tablet PC... 2 maybe 3 years back too.  

IMO You know what apple does?  They steal stale technology and market the hell out of it to make people think its something special and new and the sheeps eat it up, nom nom nom.  Then that old tech comes back around better than ever, and people go, "Oh such an apple ripoff."

*rolls eyes*


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 18, 2010)

THIS however, is the coolest thing the Ipad can do, IMHO.


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 18, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> I don't disagree completely.  I've got friends who are avid apple guys and we've talked about how apple does things.  Their interpretation of your observations are a little different.  To an applehead, Apple is progressive and allows the market to dictate the course of the product.  In other words, they put it out, then react to market demands.



I can certainly see that interpretation, but wouldn't more market research up front help?  Not that other companies don't do the same thing, Apple has it down to a science.  My biggest complaint is their refusal to make anything open source or allow independent development.


----------

